#  -  ...

## Mr.Stone

, !

   -   ,       .       ,  , ...  , ,               ,   )       ,    - ;     ,     . 
        :            ,        - - ..., -   ?    .

----------


## Marina.Koretskaya

-  .         ,    . , ,       , ,  .

----------


## Mr.Stone

> -  .         ,    . , ,       , ,  .


,  :  ,    )    , ,,      ,    (  )

----------


## Mr.Stone

- , .    ,   60-    ,        )  , ,  , - , .      - ,    :   2     ,   -  ...    -2,   ,   (

----------


## Zlatta11

,    :   ?

----------


## Andyko

,       ?

----------


## YUM

" " , . 
  ,    "",   .     -  .    ,  -   -    . , ,  .  -:     ,       ,         ""    ,  -    .
    ,  ,  .  - ,   ,  .     - ! 10 !!!! 10            // !  -  " ",      ,    ...  -   ? 
, , ,  ...   !  -        .  ,         ..... ... ,  -  ,    ,       .  ?     ,    ? -,     ? ,   ""  -  .        ?  -   .  -  .
  - !    ,  ,    ,     ,  ,  - ...,   ... -  !     ""      . 
:    ,      . ,  " "!      .     ,  ..  ,   ,      . 

           ,    ,  .    ,     .

  .        ,   "" .    ,     .        ?     ! ...

.   .      ...   :Frown:

----------


## OlgaK

-    ... :Hmm:

----------


## YUM

. 



> ́ ́ ́ (. Anna Wiktoria German; 
> 14  1936, ,  ,





> ø (19091937) (. H&#246;rmann) 
>       () 
>     ,     
>    1937 .


, ! 

 ,        
   ,  -      .
 :Cool:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,    :   ?

----------


## YUM

-...
,    ,    ,      ....
,     ,      ,   !   , "" ,  ( )   ,  ,     ... ? 
..   !!!  ,        " "!   (     )    . -      ,       ? 
 .   :    ,    ,  4 : 8   !   ,  , - ,    ... .   - ,  - ! 
  ,  .   ,   ...
  ,     , -   .       -    .               .    2   ,      .     ( ,    )     ,    ,   " ". .        ,   -:  - , - . 
, , -      ,          ,        ,        ,      - ...    ,   ,    "", .   -   " ",   ...

 PS.  ""   . .  -.    ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mr.Stone

> ,    :   ?


- ,        ,       :Frown: . ,  )

----------


## Mr.Stone

> " " , .


    )

----------


## YUM

> )


.      :Stick Out Tongue: 
,              ""  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr.Stone

,      ,   ()   , ,          .    , , ,    ,  ,            ,    .  ,  100%  ,    2    )

----------


## YUM

,       :Big Grin:

----------

))

----------


## YUM

.     ""   ! 
          ,       "".              " "   .
               " ". 
    ,     ! 

     . 
, ,  . ,       (   ,  ,    ) ,       ,       ,           ! 
,    ,     ...      "  " (     ?) 
 ""         ""   .
  ,  ,     .
     ,          ,       !     ,    ,     - -   ,   --!
-,  !   - ,      ,   .
,       -  ,   ...
 -, !!!  , ...   ,   200 .     ,     ...   ,  ,      .,   ...,    ,       ...
  !           ,   .
 ,           .
 ,  !      "" ,     21  ? 
   ..
 ,        " "  20 . 
 :Wink:

----------


## gnews

> ,      ,          !


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 

 ...
27       .
 ,    .   .
 -       "". 
   ?
  " ", "", " ", " "    .    ,   ,

----------


## YUM

> ...
> 27       .
>  ,    .   .
>  -       "". 
>    ?
>   " ", "", " ", " "    .    ,   ,


  ,        .
 .
,   ! 

 
   .    .  ,     ,        .

----------


## gnews

> 


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## YUM

- 1943. 
"  " 
 .
 -  .



, ,   .    " ",  ,   .
        ,     ,  ,  ,      -   ",  ..."    .
        .
 :
-  , ?
-  !     .

  ""       "   ".   ,  " " . 


 -  
-    ?    ? 
               !
 -  .
-   .  .

===
 ,    .  
   .
   .

----------


## gnews

> , ,  .    " ",  ,   .


  ,  
   "  " :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ,  
>    "  "


,         . 
 , !  , ,    -   .      .
 , ,        .  ?   ? 
 ,       ,   (    .    ,       ,   - ). 
  " "  ,    -      ,  -  ,        . 
,           ,   -   ! 
, -    ,    , -        - !
, -     ,      ,-   ...
    , -  ,     ,         !    -,       ,   ,  ,   5:30             .
 ,      ,      ( -    ,  ,   ?)      ,    ,  ,     ,  ...,   ,       ,        .    ,        ,  ,      . 
  ,    .   ,    ,    ,  - ! 
        , -    .   ,         .  
       ,     ,     -    .    ""  ,            - ,   ...
-  ? -    .    ,   ,  ! 
    ,      .
   -  ,   ,   " "      . 
  5:30    !        .    ,      .     ,      -   ,    -43,   -  ,    .      ,      ,       ,      .             ,           ,  7,65. 
,  ,     ,   ,         .    ,   ,       -,   .      ,  ,   .      ,    -   .   
,  ,              -    .      ,      ,      -    .   ,      .  ,   ,  -            :  ,         (   !),       ,    , ,  .   ,    ,       -  .  
      ,        .     - !      ...
  ,              -  !
      ,          -  ,      ,  "-2".         ,           .
   ...
! 
 ,     ,  !    ,       -  !   ! 
  ,   ,     ,   -  ?  
   ,    ! 

 ,   " "    ! ,   .  .
 -  70     - .  -          ,   , "" ,   ""     . 
 :Wink: 

  ... 
"  "

----------


## gnews

" ".    ,     ,    ...
    .

----------


## YUM

> " ".    ,     ,    ...
>     .


  ? 
  ,    ""  - ,     - ... :Wink:

----------


## gnews

> ?


  :yes:  ,   21 ,   - 57 ,

----------


## gnews

> ?


  .   -,  -    . - - 

      -.
     . 
  .  ,   - , ,  ,      " .
,   "  " .

----------


## YUM

> .   -,  -    . - - 
> 
>       -.
>      . 
>   .  ,   - , ,  ,      " .
> ,   "  " .


   ... ,     ,    " "   .
    ? !   ,    -     ? 

   ?   ,     ,     .   -    .
     -  . 
,  . ...
  ,   ,         .
,         . 
 ,  ""     " "     
, -  !


, , -    
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOpB8Hz8DYY

----------


## gnews

> , -  !


 :yes:

----------


## Server56

"" .   .   ,     :           ,   .

----------


## YUM

-,   "".
  ,  -     ,    ...      ? 
     ""   ?          ( ),    -   ""  ,   ? 
 !

----------

> -,   "".
>   ,  -     ,    ...      ? 
>      ""   ?          ( ),    -   ""  ,   ? 
>  !


  ,   ,      .    ,         3-4 ,      ,          ,         ,  4        ?          ,  ...

----------

*YUM* ** -     ""   ?

----------


## YUM

> *YUM* ** -     ""   ?


 "   ",  .      .
   ,  -  -. 
, ,    , !   -           !
   ? ! !  
 , ,       , , -?
      !             .      ! 
   ""     ,       "",    . 
,   "  "    -           .

----------


## YUM

,          , ,     ,   /    , ,      , ,   .. ,     :    "". ,      "-" ,  .
,  ,     "    " .
  :  ,   ,    .  ,      .  :     ,   "  " ...
    ,   .
  (  ),    (  ),       ,     ...
 -  ,  "" .
          ? 
-    " ", --   " "... ?
. ,         " ", .
  . 
   ,   .

----------

> "   ",  .      .
>   ,  -  -. 
> , ,   , !   -         !
>  ? ! !


   . ""   -   ,   - .




> ,        " ", .
>  . 
>   ,   .


--,    .  -           -   .

----------


## YUM

> --,


 - ! 
       ,   -   :Big Grin:  
      ,   10      " ",
      , ,    ,   -/ . ,  ...     -   ...

----------

> "   ",  .      .
>    ,  -  -. 
> , ,    , !   -           !
>    ? ! !  
>  , ,       , , -?


-               ?

----------


## YUM

> -               ?


  , ! 
      ?  ,  ,  .    - .
     ,   ?   , ,       ?
 -  .  ...... 
 :Wink:

----------

> , ! 
>       ?  ,  ,  .    - .
>      ,   ?   , ,       ?
>  -  .  ......


     ?        .

 ,        .    .

----------


## YUM

> 


!            . ,  .  ,   ,   ... !         "" ! 
    .   - ... !
    -         ? 
          ,   ..   ! 
   - :    ,   . 
    ,  !     ,    ,    ! 

,          ,   ! 
    ,   ,  ?  ...-    ! 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Fraxine

> ,        ,  !


     -    :Lol:

----------


## YUM

, -      "  ".
 ,  ,  -       .
  ,        !    , 
     ,       .
 ,   ! 
, !     "",   ? 
    (  ) !  -!  .
    "-", -,        - ? 
            ,  ,  
    ?         "  - "  ...
 ? , ,       "" ,       ? 
  , -  , ,        ,     " "    ,      ?         ?
 - ? ? 
,   ,          ?   " "   ? 
      -           "   " ,    .   -  ,   -!!! ,   ,  ""            ,     "".
-..   !!!
PS      ( ?)     :Wink:

----------


## YUM

, -      "  ".
 ,  ,  -       .
  ,        !    , 
     ,       .
 ,   ! 
, !     "",   ? 
    (  ) !  -!  .
    "-", -,        - ? 
            ,  ,  
    ?         "  - "  ...
 ? , ,       "" ,       ? 
  , -  , ,        ,     " "    ,      ?         ?
 - ? ? 
,   ,          ?   " "   ? 
      -           "   " ,    .   -  ,   -!!! ,   ,  ""            ,     "".
-..   !!!
PS      ( ?)     :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ,   !


  PS.PS .
 58.2  ,  " "     ,    ""  15     ""    ,    ""
    !

----------


## oliviya16

"" )

----------


## gnews

RIP, .

----------


## YUM

!  -    ...!     .
    -       T-III,    ,       "28 ",      . ,     ,
          -  !!!  ,   ""     .    .           ,     .
 ,                 !!! 
   ,    -    !     40 ,           , ...

"  "    ,    -  .       ,  ,     -       .

    ""        (  !)
 ,       "".     2.5 .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,        ,  !
>     ,  ,  ?


      ,         ,   ,      
  ,

----------


## nik-si-z

" "   ,      60-70  -   ,    .

----------


## 569

..  ..

----------


## YUM

,   ...

----------


## prohorovpasha

- -    ,         ,   .    .

----------


## YUM

> - -    ,         ,   .    .


 :EEK!: 



> -?
> 
>     .       ,   .     ,      .       ,      -   .     ,          .           .                 .  ,  -  ,   .      ,        .             ,      .


    ? 
   10  "":

 - ! 
" " -        ""       .       " ",  ""   "". ,  ,   "    ,          ,  -    ? 
,           ,      ?
 =     !

----------


## YUM

> - -    ,         ,   .    .


     ,  99 ,       .,

----------


## Nikost

> ?


      , *YUM*?  :Wow: 
       :



> 


  ...   :    -    - ...




> 


 -  ?   ?   ?

*YUM*,    !     "", ,     :  ...

 ,  *prohorovpasha* (-)   -



> 99

----------


## rnb09

> 99


      ,        .     .

----------


## rnb09

> 99


      ,        .     .

----------


## prohorovpasha

" ",  .           .  .

----------

> 


 ,         ,     !!!   ... - .   :Biggrin:

----------


## YUM

> ,         ,     !!!   ... - .


 ,    15      .

----------

> -   ?


     -   ...      .     .

----------

> -   ...      .     .


 .   ,    ?

----------


## gnews

> 


 :Biggrin: 




> 


    )).

----------


## Fraxine

> ,    ?





> )).


  :Lol:

----------


## gnews

> 


     ))

----------


## Fraxine

> ))


 ,   10    -     :Lol:     .

----------

> ,   10    -


  - ,  .     ,     (       ),      ...    ...

----------


## Arhimed0

> ...    ...


    ,    
 5-10         



  -   

 :Rofl:

----------


## YUM

"" 2017

   " "   ""

     !

 6  
19:30     
 .  /   
 /  ,   

 7  
15:00   
   /    
- /     

17:15   
Severe /   
  /   
Q&A:     

22:10    
   /   
 /  ,   
  /   

 8  
17:00   
   /   
Q&A:    

19:30     
. Work in Progress 


 9  
14:00   
  /   

16:50   
   /   
 /   
Q&A:    

19:10   
 /   
   /   
Q&A:       

21:40    
 /   
  /   
 /   

 10  
13:30   
  /   

15:30   
   /   
Q&A:    

18:10   
   /   ,   
  /   
Q&A:    

21:10   
 /   
,    /   

 11  
16:20   
   / -   
 /   

18:10   
 ,  .     /   
 /   
Q&A:    

20:30   
  /   
Q&A:    

 12  
15:20  
  /   
.     ? /   
Q&A:    

18:15  
   /   

20:20        
 /   
Q&A:    

      .    -   . 

,       !           ,          ! 

 / :  , 24. 
  : https://vk.com/topic-106477177_36395168
 : https://vk.com/topic-106477177_34138546
========================================================= 
  vk.com/artdocfestspb,    ,   , ,     . 

   : 
instagram.com/artdocfestspb 
facebook.com/artdocfestspb 
telegram: t.me/artdocfestspb
=====

----------


## Mabel

,        ,    ,    ,       .

----------

> - ,  .     ,     (       ),      ...    ...


 2010     (.  , , )  .   ,  (,    ,    ,     ).   2011    ,   . -  -    ,   -  . 
    - ,  01/01/18  .        ...

----------


## YUM

!
  !
     .
 !!!

----------


## YUM

6   =1     " ".
        ,      .
...  ... ,  ,   ,    .
,    ? 
 ,       ,  ..  .
,    ,     .
  .     ,     
   16:30 (    11:20 ?  :EEK!: )

----------


## YUM

> " ".


,  ...!!!
  , ...
-   . 
..
 !        , , !
!         .  !   ...



     ,
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Mariaquat

,  , "  ",   ,   -  , -       ,  ,          ?

----------


## DJZaychik

,    .   ,  ,   .       )      : htt://kinoprofi.rg/filmy-2018-nvinki

----------

" ".   "- "    - " ".     , -.   -      ,   .    -       .  "" ,       ,       ,       .
!
,        .      ?   !

----------


## YUM

" "  " ".
- ...  ?
  ,  ""    - "   ..."
  -   !
 ,    , . :Wink:

----------


## YUM

" "
,  ?  ! 
, - . ,  ,  .
 ,        "    ".
,       ,   .
            ,      .
,     !    ,   - ,    ,
   .          ... 
        .       ,  
     -  ,   .
  ,  ,          -   
 "" 44.      "" (  "")     , ,  .
 ,    " "  ""           "",          . 
      "-"    "  ".    "  "      
    .       -      ? 
  , -        ,   ...,   .  , ,     .    -    .          . 
- ,       ,            .        ,     .  !!!  !!! !!!  --  -, , -  !
           .    ...,   - !!! 
     ,     ,    ,     ...
     -       ,   - " ",            ? 
 :Wink:

----------


## Inna_Soboleva

"   ",

----------


## YUM

> ..,  !

----------


## YUM

,    : i i  i ...(     i ,  -  i) 
 .
Ci.
  - !  i  ..-! 
!!!  ,         i..


    .  . ...   !!!   :Big Grin: 
     ,   :
,     ,   ...

     (, )        !

----------


## YUM

.
.
  ""

----------


## YUM

.
  . .        "  ".
      -      ?      ""
 ,    ... ,    ,        . 
 6 ( ,    )    ! 
    100-  .        (          ! :Big Grin:  ),      ,         ....
        ! 
 - ,  .    ,    (  )  "    ".  , , !     ! 
.  ""   . ,  ...   .
   . https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GmkwCqTA2o   .

----------


## Sher_

"  " 2015.- .    ,  "...".  3    .

----------


## YUM

> ,  "...".  3    .


 ,         ...  ? :Big Grin: 
 ,   ,  ..?  :Mocking:

----------


## YUM

55  " ",  -     .
,  ,    30     ,     ( .59  !...         :Big Grin:  )


 ""  " "        

       ... :Frown: 
http://static1.repo.aif.ru/1/1e/1198...ce4a0ddf6f.jpg

----------


## YUM

,      ...    " ".
 ,       ...  .

"".

-     ,  .
  ... Ѩ! 

,   ,    ....   .

----------


## YUM

.
  ,   !   ,      3-  .
  -   .
!

...   !!!  :EEK!: 
  ,    :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJJeqoBQHvA

----------

> ,     3-  .


 ,  .
  ,    -.

----------


## YUM

> ,  .
>   ,    -.


 :Bye: 
-,    "" .  -   !
      ......  ....  .    - 
.......:-7    .     !   
,  ! 
  ""     - (     !       .   ""  !!!). 
-!  8-    .

       ,     :Dezl:  :Dezl:  !      -  ! 
,  -         .  ,  ! 
  , !      -- -,   ,  "   ". :Big Grin: 




       !         ! !           !!!  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w63a...qmVo_yWbS5aGbA

----------


## YUM

" ".
 (12 ),       " ".
, , , ,      ...



> ",   "


       ......   ...
0.JPG
 ...- 
1.JPG
-...     !
2.JPG
 ,   , ?  
3.JPG

,     .. -    !!  :Mocking:

----------


## YUM

"F5"


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HxFk/EECKLNSDo

----------


## YUM

.. ,    ?      ... 
  . "" 1940 .
     !!!!      , ...

----------


## irmir

.   -  "". ""   .    -?

----------


## YUM

""   .
https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=599635

----------


## YUM



----------


## LeraVret

(2017).    -    .    " ".    .

----------


## prohorovpasha

" " -   ,     , .    ,    .       ,   ,           .

----------

> " " -


...  ( - ,    )         "  -   ".      ,     -         ,         .            .

----------


## YUM

> ,   ,    ,   .       , , ,           ,      ,   .
>      1970-,   .   II  III ,   ,  " ", "  "  !
> , ,    3-   169-    3-        .   .
>            .
>    ,     . ,     ,    .            "    ". ,     :   ,    ,     -        .
>          ,  , -,    . , -,  .


.  ""

----------


## Arhimed0

.... 
-     
     ....     ,    ...       ,     -               

  ,  -    
          .....     ....      -   - ,    -   

 ,  ,    ...     ,   ,   ...    ,   ,  ...          
....        ...    ...
  .....       !  ,  ....     
        -    ,        -  ...        ,

----------


## YUM

> ...     ....     ,    ...       ,     -               ...


, , ...   ,    ?  
 ...




> ...  ,  -               ..


             -  .  ,    ...   -.
       (        ),  - .            ... - ,     ,       ,  "" . ,  ,      .
      ,                 .
    ? 
  .      ""          .     ...     .        -  !  
  !    ,  ""        ---  .
       ,    " "          ...   !!       .
     "",   " - "   ,       -,          ...,    -                !
   ...  !

----------


## YUM

.    ( ,  ...),   ...



 , ,     .  :Mocking:

----------


## YUM

!!! 


!!!  
   !!!  :Frown:

----------


## Arhimed0

...

----------


## YUM

> ...


   ...

----------


## LeonInteres

, , .... ""  .

----------


## vihnygena

,      ,     ,    .      ,         .

----------


## YUM

- "". 
    "    " 1953 .
 ... , ...
     ...
     .      ,    ""   ..  .
 -       , .
"   "  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

" - " 

  "   ".
  --.
       ,          - "",   :Mocking: 
  -.    ,    -      ""      50-.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgcP90qYFeA&t=13s
 ,       "",      :Mocking:

----------


## YUM

! 
   : "     ".
  . "" -      !!!  
 -" ",     :Wink:  
,   "  " .     ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

-  
*  !!*! 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=JY7rxhWi3-I 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2dZ8xTM4so
 ? 
?
   , (   )

----------

,    ( )

 7- ,     ,   .

29  2019

620x429_1_5f67a3587f4df0c9110f802420a94507@1200x830_0xac120002_11118275131545740322.jpg

  ,         14  ,   1977       ,     .

      1970-       . ,      ,             .

                .   ,                 22-    .   , ,  7-   .

https://youtu.be/D1ozCMLVzjw

----------


## YUM

> ,    (


...
, , ...   !  :Mocking: 
**      .
 ,  - .
      - !
PS
 .
          .
  " " A *AlItalia*   ,   .
  - !         ? 
   ""-...     !

----------


## YUM

""         ""   ,
  -        "",    - 
...       (      )    
    "",  .
 ,  - !        ?   -       ,  
- " ".
ϸ ...    - "".
      .   ,    ...
   !!!       ,  "",      .
-     ! ,  !  
-    ,  !
-   , ,     ...
1860-  .      ... :Mocking: 
 ""      ! 
-          ?  !!! 

-  ! !! 

      .. -  :Mocking: 
   , ,         ,   ,
    : ,  -   ! 
            , , " "    "  "...
             .
    , ,      :EEK!:

----------


## YUM

..." ".   2018 . ...!

----------


## YUM

- "".
 ! 
  -  .
  ..  ,     ""     ! 
"" ,       .
   .      . 
             .
     ""      .     ,    ,    ""  .   ,   , , ... .         ,  .          300     ,      ,  .
,    ...      "" .
  ?    ""

----------


## YUM

"  ".  (   )    "  ".
 ,       ,     
  ,  ""  .
-... " "    ,     .... :Frown: 
  -       ,    ! 
     9 .    ,   ""    ,    -   .  

 ,           ,       1500  (  ,    100!),        ,   , ...        ,       !    , - .   ,        .
   ,  "" ()   . ..    -    ,   - ,       "  ... (    )".
,  ,       ,   ,  ...        ,      ,     ,   " ".
, ,     .  !!!  ,      ...   ,     ,         .
,   ,    (   )    -109,  ,   ,    ...
  ,     ... -    ! , , "  " ...     ,     . ,  ...
  -,          ,    ! 

  ""  ....         ,     -   ...    "".         ...,   ""  ,      ......,   ...
  -     ,        ,     .     -  ,  ,         ,    .        ..  ? 
 -    "" ?


" "    ...

----------


## Arhimed0

> "  "


 

*YUM*,         ,      ,    ,  ,     ,   -          .

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,         ,      ,    ,  ,     ,   -          .


       ...  :Frown: 
    !! 
 ...       .
   ... "" .            .   .....
,  !!! -     .  .    .  -...
       ?  ,     ......
,       -  ,  . !  - !

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?  ,     ......
> ,     -  ,  . !  - !


   !

 ... *    *...  !
     ,   ,    .       .

----------


## YUM

-  ? 
       ,   ?
 "  ",     ""  ,  " "  ""...
,  ,   .      ""  
    ( ),     ...
  - !   ,  ,       ! 
         ,         ,   -        -? !!!    - ,      ,    !!! 
 ...    12-  ! 
 ,  ,   ..    ...
-   ,  -       ,  ....        "".     .  -  ..,     ,      ,      ,       ,    "".
,   - ?      . ,  ...-  ......
    -         ... 
 ,   ,      ...,      .

, ,     " "            -      ...
, ,         ,  ...! 



          (     )
  .... ""      .
 21- ....  ""  ( ,    -  ? )

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,   ?


        ?    ! 
  ,      -   ! -   !
 ,   .      ,  ,    ,    "   " -     .    -   .          

      ?      - ,  ,        - ,  ,      -     ! :Biggrin:

----------


## YUM

> ?    ! 
>   ,      -   ! -   !
>  ,   .      ,  ,    ,    "   " -     .    -   .          
> 
>       ?      - ,  ,        - ,  ,      -     !


  -    ,  ...    ""  ,     ,   .
  ""   .   
- ? ? ? ..  ? 
 :Mocking: 

- () , ! 
   -         ...

----------


## Arhimed0

> ""  ,    , *  .*


,      ,        .      





> ""  .   
> - ? ? ? .. ?


       ,     ,    ....     



   , ....     .       :
-   !
-     ,    ?
-       ?
-  !

----------


## YUM

" ".
       -      !
      ,   ""  (    !)     .
,     .   - . 
 " " (      !!!)  10 ,     .
 -    "",   "      ...- ,          "  
 " ..  .   "    "  "   .
  ,      . 
 - ...."" . .   "",      !!! 
    "",  .     , "" .      ,      ...  !  
       ,   "  " !  
 ...
 -...  .  .
 (     !!!) 
,  ,     .   -,     .  ,  ,    .  - .
 -,        ! 
  , !   !!!    -, ,  (  )   ...!!! 
 ,      " "  ""...  .  -   !!! 
 ...-...  ...      .       !         " ".  ,      ,       -  !        ,   ..  ... ,   , ,  -     !            ,    . 
        ...--!   ,   - ,        ""...
 , ,    ,     ,     .    . (,      .  .    -.)

   -  60-!          "",   "".
  - !       .
      ( ,        -     )        ,   ... ,  -,   .   - , ...,   ""  .
  ,            ! 
,    -     ,     .
  ,     ...  "  ".
-       : ,   , ,    ?
      ,    "  ",          ... ,    (    )      .
(     ,    .  - )

----------


## YUM

...
.  -   . "" .-,  ,      .
    ,    !!!! 
           ,    (      ?)  " " !  ...  .    .
  ,             .           MP40.
,         "". ,     - ! 
  (-        )  ,       (   " ")  "      ". , ,         ?  , , ,     ?  
   ,       !    ,  -   !!!  
       .   - ! 
, . -   !     !!! 
   ,   ...
,     ,   ""  ,          ! 
, -    ! 
 .
     ""       .  ! 
,       ( )      ,     - .
   " " ! ?.?  - !    ""        .
       ! (      ) 
 " ",     , -   () , , ,  (!),      ""....  1941  ....
    "",        " " ,      ( :EEK!:    ?)   ..... ...             40...   !       .     -  () ,        - ,    "" . 
, ,  . Ҹ,       ,    ...      ...           ...
( ...!!!     ,   ,      .)
 - , .       (  )     ...,   -  .   ,       .      --  , .
 -! 
( ,   ,  ,        ..._
,  ...)     ,         ...   .    .

Ҹ    ( )  !   -   ..   !     , .       .  -,  ...         ...
    .     ! 
, 30     40   ,   ,     ...      ,  5-7  .
 , ,   ,    ,     -,  .     ,   -,  .  ,        .      .
  ,  ,      (     !)  ,   .        .    ,  -,     ...
,  ,    (-  - ) ,   .    ...    ,          ! 
 ,          ,       -.    .
   ,   " ",      .  " "      ,  "", ,      ,    ! 
   -     ,     ... ...
  ,       30  ,  -       -3
     -2.  
*!* 
     -       " ".   ,      ,  ,   " "(!)     ,           .  , ""   .
,  -2   ,    ,     ! 
   ,              .
      ?     -  . 
,   " " .     ,        .
  ,   " " -  ,         4        .
            -2,      ... 
,  -.       .   .. ,  . 
-     ,  . ,       ,     ,    .
 ,      "",      ....
,         ? 
  "",   (     ,       !   ..- ...    ""   !   )  
     ""    . 
    .  !  
  -,   0  !    !   .
 .
 ,     ( - ,  -)      ,      .  .    .    -.
 ,  -    !   .  -     ,  -       .
 -       ,       ,       -  !  " -  !!!"
-,         ,  ,    ...
       ! 
    "",       24  1943 .  ...
, ,    "".  .,  -      !!!!

----------


## Server56

> 


  : "". "  " (        ), " " (      ).
""     ,    .

----------

> : "". "  " (        ), " " (      ).
> ""     ,    .


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/,...#

----------


## gnews

> : ,  , ,   ?

----------


## Server56

:
-    .
-       ?

----------

> "",      !!!


        .
      ivi.





> ,  ,     .   -,     .


       1963 .      ,  .

  :

----------


## YUM

.
 ",   "  -  .
       !

  1963.... 
 . 
    1965-  ....
        " 63-".  ! 
  ,    ""       .
  ,    -  ,    .
? ?  !!! 
(      -  "",       ... :Big Grin:  )
    ,   -  ...  ,    .
PS.  IVI   ... 
    ,         ,   .

----------

> .
>  ",   "  -  .
>        !
> 
>   1963.... 
>  . 
>     1965-  ....
>         " 63-".  ! 
>   ,    ""       .


, ,   ,   "" ... ...
    "          " ""






> ,    -  ,    .
> ? ?  !!! 
> (      -  "",       ... )
>     ,   -  ...  ,    .


    .     .









> PS.  IVI   ... 
>     ,         ,   .


         ,  .

----------


## YUM

[B]_ 
    "          " /b],
_   .
...
,         .
   ,    -?

 ..
, ,  :
-      !!!
     , " ".
          .
          ""    ...
,  : ..."

----------


## YUM

2013 .
   . 
  ""     ,   - 10  ,   !! 
   ,   ... "".
    ,     !



> &#171;    ,  &#187;.


  .  ,   " ".
,  .

----------

